# Out of cage time



## Rafa (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Looking for some help, ive had rafa now for 2 months, ive only let him out of the cage 3 times, twice it was fine, he went back into his cage to get food, but the last time he was out for 3 hours unitl 3 in the morning, he wouldnbt get back in.....

I havent been able to handle him yet, if i try touch him in his cage he goes mad.

He did walk onto my hand outside the cage to eat food. Ive just had his wings clipped but hes still able to fly up to the curtain pole to hide and avoid going back into his cage. I havent let him out since, i feel very sad for him and i know i need to let him out, but how can i get him back in without makeing it a stressful expreience for him


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't know what the best way is but what worked for me was teaching them to step up inside the cage first. Although the first couple of times they were outside I had to offer them a perch to step onto and carry back. Maybe try that? And try luring him in with spray millet. What always works for me is carrying them into the cage on my arm and letting them finish eating the millet inside cage.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I let mine out daily and one is newer so not as tame, ok will rip my finger tip off. I use the ladder and make her step up on it and move fast to her cage. Or, I prop up the huge ladder and she goes back in. She is getting tame enough to be calm as I move her back to her cage. They seem to come around eventually. We don't have cats or dogs so they learn its ok if they are on the floor and they are getting used to us. Good luck with yours!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Could you get a perch for him to step up to instead of your hand? Here is a good video about gaining your tiels trust http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

I found for the first week or 2 of letting Marty out every day, I had to get him down onto a perch (small tree branch). He wouldn't come down on my hand, but he would onto a perch. It was the same letting him out of the cage...

Now he never leaves me unless I force him too...


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Best if you take the perch straight out of the cage. It'll be something he knows as safe and stable already.  Move slowly.

I remember when mine were testing my fingers for stability.  Trying to step on hesitantly, moving back and forth, testing it with their beaks. You're in for a lot of fun!


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know what others think, but my birds cannot come in and out of the cage on their own during the day because of safety factors in the house. So, they have a designated out time. My birds are not allowed out without it being on my hand or a perch. Absolutely no getting in and out on their own. (I had one come out on his own when I opened the door and I put him back in and made him come out with me!) I want to be alpha bird and in control. That being said I had a hard time with my green-cheek at first. He was very temperamental with me when he decided that my husband was his favorite. I would take a small wash cloth and wrap my finger so that when he "tested" my finger hard to try to make me go away, it did not hurt me. After a while of this he realized I was not letting him get away with it and he allowed me to get him even though he preferred my husband. I think taking control will take a little time, but you do want your bird to know you rule the roost not the other way around. Personally, I think that is important for your happiness and the bird's safety... at least it is in my house.


----------



## Rafa (Nov 21, 2009)

hi all, i let him out today, he climed out of the cage himeself and onto the floor in search of some millet spray...i went about cleaning his cage, he flew around the room for a bit and then settled on top of as picture frame hanging on the wall........When it was time to go back in I stood beside his cage and held out my arm, he flew dwn and landed on my arm and I was able to pop him back into his cage...not sure if this will work consistently though


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

That's great. You should reward him for that and maybe he will go back in consistently. It's good you gave him some time out of his cage though.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

It sounds like he's learning to do it on his own, haha. I like the perch method too for my more wild cockatiels but I also leave a ladder going from the door to the "play area" (usually my desk or my bed while covered with an old sheet) and they will get hungry and go back to the cage eventually.


----------



## Rafa (Nov 21, 2009)

i let him out again today and he again let himself out of the cage onto the floor before flying up high onto the top of the door frame....again i stood about 5 feet away and held out my arm, he flew down onto my arm.I feed him some millet spray and he wondered up and down my arm for a bit, i put my arm onto the floor and he pottered about down there for a minute. Then he flew up onto the top of his cage, then he flew onto my shoulder...back onto my arm and i was able to pop him back in again......hopefully this continues and i can take him out every day


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like excellent progress - I hope this continues.


----------



## Rafa (Nov 21, 2009)

took rafa out again this morning, he was a bit more reluctant to come to me, he climbed out of his cage himself again, flew onto my arm for a couple of seconds and seem to panic and flew away onto the door handle, stayed ther for ages then flew onto my arm(again for a second or two) before flying to the top of his cage, on the outside, he stayed there for about an hour showing no interest in flying around or coming to me. Eventually tempted him to fly to me with his food container in my hand, he then climbed on the container which I was able to put back in the cage with him on it.........bit of a set bac...will try again tomorrow


----------

